# Identify John Deere Manure Spreader & Free Parts



## Roger H (Oct 12, 2019)

I purchased this John Deere Manure Spreader for $50 but I'm not sure what model it is. I believe it is either a Model R or a Model L. When I unloaded it I discovered that it will roll backwards but not forward. So I'm trying to figure that out.

I am planning on making a parade wagon out of this spreader and perhaps selling garden produce out of it. If you are in the Lincoln, Nebraska area and are looking for free parts for this spreader, let me know as I will be disabling and removing the majority of the spreader assembly.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

I think it is an "R", looks too long for an "L".


----------



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

Roger H said:


> I purchased this John Deere Manure Spreader for $50 but I'm not sure what model it is. I believe it is either a Model R or a Model L. When I unloaded it I discovered that it will roll backwards but not forward. So I'm trying to figure that out.
> 
> I am planning on making a parade wagon out of this spreader and perhaps selling garden produce out of it. If you are in the Lincoln, Nebraska area and are looking for free parts for this spreader, let me know as I will be disabling and removing the majority of the spreader assembly.
> 
> ...


That is Definitely a model "R". The reason it won't roll forward is the axle bearings are rusted solid. It rolls backward because the wheels are "Free wheeling" on the axle. You probably hear the pawls in the wheels going "tink, tink, tink...??? Good luck getting it apart. usually the hubs are STUCK on with rust. BUT, if you get it apart, I would be interested in the lift shoe. Let me know if you need any parts. I have NEW axle bearings for it. ---Bill


----------



## Roger H (Oct 12, 2019)

jd110 said:


> I think it is an "R", looks too long for an "L".


Thank you! I was looking at the John Deere manuals online and never thought to look at the over all length of the spreader!


----------



## Roger H (Oct 12, 2019)

lazyd said:


> That is Definitely a model "R". The reason it won't roll forward is the axle bearings are rusted solid. It rolls backward because the wheels are "Free wheeling" on the axle. You probably hear the pawls in the wheels going "tink, tink, tink...??? Good luck getting it apart. usually the hubs are STUCK on with rust. BUT, if you get it apart, I would be interested in the lift shoe. Let me know if you need any parts. I have NEW axle bearings for it. ---Bill


Bill, Thanks for identifying the spreader and diagnosing the problem for me. That makes perfect sense. I was on the John Deere site looking at the parts catalog for the axle and wheel assembly. I didn't see any way to print off a copy. Do you happen to know where a guy might find a OM or PC for this spreader? I checked several places and couldn't find one.


----------



## 40Windsor (Sep 18, 2019)

Ebay. Model L. Hopefully the link doesnt take up the entire page as it does for me on mobile. https://www.ebay.com/i/163867481042...MI8Nms5rWe5QIVguNkCh1IRg3tEAQYDSABEgIyJfD_BwE


----------



## Roger H (Oct 12, 2019)

40Windsor said:


> Spoiler: Ebay
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/i/163867481042...MI8Nms5rWe5QIVguNkCh1IRg3tEAQYDSABEgIyJfD_BwE


Thanks! I have been watching ebay. They tell me this is the Model R spreader so I'll keep my eyes open to see if one pops up on ebay. =)


----------



## 40Windsor (Sep 18, 2019)

Model R. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/John-Deere...557186?hash=item2f36e6c882:g:AoAAAOSw6vZdh7Gt


----------



## Roger H (Oct 12, 2019)

40Windsor said:


> Model R.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/John-Deere...557186?hash=item2f36e6c882:g:AoAAAOSw6vZdh7Gt


Thank you! I got it ordered! =)


----------



## 40Windsor (Sep 18, 2019)

No problem. Glad I could be of help. 
Plan to sandblast and paint to make it look new?


----------



## Roger H (Oct 12, 2019)

40Windsor said:


> No problem. Glad I could be of help.
> Plan to sandblast and paint to make it look new?


Yep! Figure since I have to replace all the wood I may as well go all the way and do it right.


----------



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

Roger H said:


> Yep! Figure since I have to replace all the wood I may as well go all the way and do it right.


Roger, Sorry I missed your post there. I've been having trouble following this site lately. Something is different. Please email me at [email protected] Sounds like your gonna need some parts...???


----------



## Roger H (Oct 12, 2019)

lazyd said:


> Roger, Sorry I missed your post there. I've been having trouble following this site lately. Something is different. Please email me at [email protected] Sounds like your gonna need some parts...???


Mostly been removing parts at this stage! But I’ll sure let you know if I need something.


----------



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

Roger H said:


> Mostly been removing parts at this stage! But I’ll sure let you know if I need something.


If you email me, I can send you a PDF of the parts manual for the "R". And, I have original owners manuals for them too I sell .


----------



## Richard Snyder (Jan 25, 2019)

Bill "lazy" is the man for manure spreader parts. Helped me rebuild an "R", used the heck out of it this past summer.


----------



## Roger H (Oct 12, 2019)

lazyd said:


> If you email me, I can send you a PDF of the parts manual for the "R". And, I have original owners manuals for them too I sell .


Email sent! Thanks!


----------



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

Richard Snyder said:


> Bill "lazy" is the man for manure spreader parts. Helped me rebuild an "R", used the heck out of it this past summer.


 Hey Richard, Thanks for the "Thumbs Up"! Glad your model "R" is working good. Let me know if you need anything for it. Thanks again.--------Bill "lazyd" Doyle Best way to contact me is email . [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2021)

Can you help with year / Model # for this Manure Spreader. My neighbor thinks early 70's. I need a hub cap with grease fitting in it for the left side.


----------



## Renay Arduser (9 mo ago)

Roger H said:


> I purchased this John Deere Manure Spreader for $50 but I'm not sure what model it is. I believe it is either a Model R or a Model L. When I unloaded it I discovered that it will roll backwards but not forward. So I'm trying to figure that out.
> 
> I am planning on making a parade wagon out of this spreader and perhaps selling garden produce out of it. If you are in the Lincoln, Nebraska area and are looking for free parts for this spreader, let me know as I will be disabling and removing the majority of the spreader assembly.
> 
> ...


Hi 
I have the same modle I purchased for 50.00 
I can't figure out how to take the chain beds of. To repair the wood. Any ideas 
I would sure appreciate it. 
Its not the side chains. It's the ones that move the manure. Thank you again 
Renay Arduser


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to TF
There's tool designed to hold links at correct angle then utilize a hammer to disconnect/reconnect detachable links. One needs to loosen tension on chains in order to repair chain.


----------



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

Renay Arduser said:


> Hi
> I have the same modle I purchased for 50.00
> I can't figure out how to take the chain beds of. To repair the wood. Any ideas
> I would sure appreciate it.
> ...


That is a model "R" Loosen up the 2 idler sprockets in front and Knock the chain apart with a couple hammers. The links slide apart sideways.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

lazyd said:


> That is a model "R" Loosen up the 2 idler sprockets in front and Knock the chain apart with a couple hammers. The links slide apart sideways.


I promise detaching/reattaching chain links is a much easier task with tool I posted a photo of VS utilizing 2 hammers to complete the task


----------

